# ROOM's Headphone Stands



## MuH4hA

Hey!
   
  What can you tell me about the stands from ROOM's [1] ?
  It's a german company and they make headphone-stands like the
  Sievekin Omega, but they also have a model, called the "FS" and I really
  like the looks of it.
   



 Does anybody own this type of stand and can comment on build quality etc?
 I'm a poor student and they are 90€ from thomann [2] for example.
   
  On a related note - does anybody know a retailer in europe selling woo-stands
  or any other nice looking, cheaper stands?
   
   
  1. http://www.rooms-design.de
  2. http://www.thomann.de/at/rooms_audio_typ_fs_m_headphone_stand.htm?sid=57a4e5992a3ea093bb639b4b6505f459


----------



## sphinxvc

Wow, nice.  I don't have any info, but those sure look good.


----------



## sobrietywarrior

Any idea where we can buy these stands?


----------



## Radio_head

thomann.de  Best stands on the market.
   
  Not quite tall enough for audeze with thick, inflexible aftermarket cables though.


----------



## Toxic Cables

I stock these and feel they work quite well with Audez'e, even with thick cables. The headband don't fit as well as the HD800.
   
  Here are a couple of pictures i took few months ago, with both Audez'e and HD800.


----------



## Radio_head

Sorry, should have specified- older Audeze without angled plugs.  Your cables also look much more pliable than some of the others out there.


----------



## Toxic Cables

The older LCD-2 might be a problem, i have friends borrowing my LCD-2's currently, so can't check to be sure.


----------



## GSARider

What's the UK price?


----------



## Toxic Cables

£95.
   
  Here's another that i like from Room's,


----------



## sobrietywarrior

With the LCD3, do the pads still compress when on the stand? I was hoping the stand will prevent pad compression.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





sobrietywarrior said:


> With the LCD3, do the pads still compress when on the stand? I was hoping the stand will prevent pad compression.


 
  I will check this for you tomorrow.


----------



## filuS

Does anyone know how these Audio Line stands work with Audio-Technica woodies (more specifically W3000ANV)? I really love the looks, especially mahogany one, but I am not sure whether the stand itself is tall enough for AT headphones, I don't want cable to get bent too much. Btw, I will not hang them by the wings but the bridge above that, otherwise I would be risking wing system to get stretched. That's actually the main reason why I am not into omegas stands (that and the fact it's not available in darker red-ish color).


----------



## dermott

Has anyone ordered from Madooma for delivery to the States for these? Have a pair of Rosewood Vegan LCD-2's coming my way and the Makassar FS model would look incredible with these.


----------



## dangdangzuo

Not quite tall enough for audeze with thick, inflexible aftermarket cables though.


----------



## dermott

toxic cables said:


> I stock these and feel they work quite well with Audez'e, even with thick cables. The headband don't fit as well as the HD800.
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures i took few months ago, with both Audez'e and HD800.


 

 From this thread, looks like it was established that the angled connectors on the newer models allow the space needed for LCD-2/3. Any feedback on Madooma?


----------



## filuS

Room's Audio Line typ FS - mahogany finish. I was a bit surprised when I received it because on pictures I saw mahogany stand had lighter color with slight reddish tint - good thing is that it is much darker, but it does not have that coloration (if it was as dark as it is and with small hint of red breeze, that would be perfect for me). But it still is one of the best looking headphone stand I have ever seen (and its finish/construction is top notch).


----------



## Max Minimum

Anybody know if/where these can be purchased in the U.S.?


----------



## blance44

Yes, you just have to order from thomann.de and have it shipped to you!


----------



## Max Minimum

Not sure how I got it in my head that they didn't do that.  Thanks!


----------



## blance44

You bet haha


----------



## idruke

Does anyone know if this would fit a Stax SR-507?
  
 Thanks


----------



## blance44

idruke said:


> Does anyone know if this would fit a Stax SR-507?
> 
> Thanks


 
  Yep, it fits quite nicely.


----------



## AvdB

Anyone having this stand that uses it with a Hifiman 400i or one of the other Hifiman headphones with the 'new' headband design? I was wondering if the headrest might be to wide for the headphone to sit on it without streching the headband and if the stand is high enough to let the wires out without bending them too much.


----------



## hylas512

This headphone stand is pretty much exactly the kind I was looking for. I don't mind replacing the headband pads on my HD600 & 650, but the ear pads are somewhat expensive, so I prefer a stand that doesn't apply pressure to them.


----------



## chry5alis

Looks like veneer. No thanks


----------



## xenithon

Seems like a good stand for distributing pressure across the headband. The likes of the Woo stand worry me given the small surface area and pressure on the middle of the headband. 

Suppose it's always a compromise between long term bending/compression of the headband or of the ear cups


----------



## HemiSam

xenithon said:


> Seems like a good stand for distributing pressure across the headband. The likes of the Woo stand worry me given the small surface area and pressure on the middle of the headband.
> 
> Suppose it's always a compromise between long term bending/compression of the headband or of the ear cups


 
  
 I have a couple of Woo's and the Klutz.  I place my TH900's and Stax SR007A's on the Woo and have for quite some time.  Not exactly light cans.  Zero issues with the headbands.
  
 HS


----------



## Vonsid

Anyone using those with Fostex TH X00 ? Good fit ?


----------



## arthurito

Hey folks, do these work for Susvara without bending cables?


----------



## sungmj

wow, this stand looks nice. well I have been using Woo Audio stand with my LCD-2. Howeva, side knob that adjust the height touches the wooden earcup frame, and scratched my precious LCD-2  This def, seem much safer!


----------

